# Finally got my new rattie today! (Updated with pics!)



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I found out that Stuart is a girl and Paisley is a boy so I had to give Paisley a new home with my neighbor where he could hang out with his brothers she has there and I had to get a new friend for Stuart so I got her a buddy. A sweet little siamese girl who isn't all that much younger than she. They are cuddling and having fun at the moment so I haven't gotten to take any pics of my new little sweetie yet but I will by tonight so I can get you all introduced properly! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Finally got my new rattie today!*

Yay! I love the siameses...can't wait to see pics.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Finally got my new rattie today!*

Did you QT? o.o


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Finally got my new rattie today!*

Got some pics but I haven't sent them to my computer on. They are cute. I love the siamese coloring too. I can't wait till hers really starts coming in and showing. Her parents were both siamese and all her brothers and sisters that are older (she's the parents 2nd litter) took a bit of time to show their colors. Also the siamese gene is heat sensitive so the cooler they are the dark the black will be. The breeders place was quite warm and here it's a bit cooler so should be soon.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Finally got my new rattie today!*

Meet my new baby! Name is Paisley since I gave Paisley the 1st to my neighbor and she re-named him after Thomas the Train:










Paisley checking out my hand and being silly:










Apparently more comfy now since she's checking out my chest thru the keyhole in my halter, lol!:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you quarantine before introducing her to your other rat?


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope but I have my reasons. She has been taken to the vet every week by her breeder and was health checked and is fine and they were all in the same room since birth anyway because her rat room is just set up that way. I've only had her sister for a week so far so anything they can catch from eachother they will be exposed to from me anyway. I'd be the one that originally passed it to them.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Plus I have no way to quarentine since they have to go to Cali with me...I'm moving from Ohio to Cali...in about 1 and a half weeks. I can't send them seperately so they wouldn't be properly QT'ed no matter what I did with the move upon me.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, ok. Just being an alert rat owner, looking out for other people's ratties


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember asking you the same question yesterday about your new females, LOL


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

You did? XD I haven't even gotten them yet so it doesn't matter at the moment, but yeah, I'll be QTing as best as I can


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw you were talking about QT problems. I know they say it's a must that you keep them in a different airspace but if you just can't with no way around it just try a different floor with clothes changes and hand washes before messing with the different cages. Should be ok if it's all you can do.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't even do a different floor, the new girls have to be in my bedroom, but I'll be super careful... I'll start leaving my belts and shoes in my bedroom at night so I don't have to come in here, where Zinc lives, in the mornings.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess anything is better than nothing. At least you're trying


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww your little baby is adorable! I especially love the keyhole pic. ^_^


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep. I honestly have no friends outside of the internet [No, I'm not being a whiny emo "lol pity me life sucks" etc, I just don't care for people much], and my mom is a trucker, so that clearly isn't an option. "LOLOL GONNA LEAVE RATS ALONE FOR A MONTH" uhhh no. Even if her boyfriend would be willing to go in and feed them, they'd get almost no human contact. So yeah... not happening.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

KayRatz you're an odd one.  But I s'pose we all are!

I'll be your offline friend. <3


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

lol! Nah, you can be an online friend too. It works for me :] The people around here are all narrow-minded, belief-forcing f***tards. No desire to befriend them, thank you.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL! Goofy.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I got more pics from our first real playtime tonight but it's 3:30 am so they are coming when I get up. She crawled up inside my braid and went to sleep right where my friend, nor I, could get to her! She's a goof. I even got a few funny ones where both ratties were together on my shoulders but it looks like one rat bent at a weird angle, lol. One was facing each way so looks like I have double jointed rats, haha.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Wowzers. I know from having other rats that they grow fast but you forget once you get used to a rat that isn't growing anymore....Stuart is HUGE already. I know this thread is more about Paisley since she's my newbie but Stuart is her friend is Stuart is almost double the size of Pais although they are only 3-4 weeks apart in age. Man almighty, lol.


----------

